# Nissan Quest (Mercury Villager)



## corey112 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, i just had a quick question about my mercury villager - which is a nissan quest. Its a 1997 3.0L (i think vg30e engine?)

So my main problem is, when the car is under load (when driving up a hill, accelerating hard) and sometimes when starting the car, there is a slight smell of gas. I think its worse when the heater is on, but i might be dreaming.

What do you guys think the probable cause is? Injectors leaking? It drives well, never a problem starting, even after sitting for days...

From a glance, i cant see any leaks in fuel lines, but i admit i do need to have a better look. Gas mileage is pretty average too, but i suppose that is normal for these (i just bought the car).

Also, there is a knocking noise from the back of the van over bumps. Are there many bushes that could be worn, or the most likely cause be shockers?

Thanks heaps in advance guys, any help is much appreciated! 

Corey


----------

